# performance chip? and cold air intake?



## bob32 (Jul 14, 2008)

i just got a 2001 Nissan Frontier 4X4 crew cab...i love the truck..but it lacks some ummph...so i was thinking of adding a performance chip...and a cold air intake. Do performance chips work? And whats a good but cheap cold air intake? Thanks for the help.


----------



## DADEO (Jun 19, 2008)

Not sure about a chip.

But AEM makes a nice cold air intake.

Just do a search of AEM intakes you will find them.

I have a 2006.

The filter is oilless, I like that.

It was not the cheapest but not the most expensive.

I would say (by the old seat of the pants meter) I gained 10 hp.


----------



## Agent 99 (Jul 16, 2008)

Dont we need to know if he has the 4cly or the 6?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't waste your money on a chip or CAI. You'll get the most bang for your buck with a high flow custom cat-back exhaust system.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I had a 2000 V6 and after I replaced the stock piping from the Cats, it really went much better. I wished that they made headers for that truck. 

I know that there are Cams for the engine. you could port and polish the intake. the Throttle body could be increased and intake manifold extrude honed. underdrive pullys and an electric fan would be good too. 

sold it though and bought a titan! 

Chris


----------



## eszoom (Jan 13, 2007)

chips don't work and cai only make it louder. looks good though, lol. i agee that a good cat back and header will help more.


----------



## slr_will (Sep 12, 2008)

By the sound if it you have a 6 CYL seeing as a 4X4 CC never came 4 CYL...I have a CAI in my truck. AEM Brute Force. Cost me about 250 bucks CAN. Not much of a HP increase but I do find the truck has a little more torque. Not to mention it did increase that distinct Nissan sound. I had all the piping from the crappy stock exhaust manifolds out to the rear redone in 2.5" mandrel bent tubing. Deleted both cats and ran a universal largebody cat down almost under the drivers seat and put in a stupidly expensive borla universal muffler. That made the world of difference. With my subwoofer box in the back where my seat used to be, 20" rims, a 350 lb fiberglass tonneau cover and a fully dynamatted cab BEFORE I got my CAI and Exhaust i was lucky to pull a 23 second quarter mile run @ the track lol. With the intake and exhaust and same stuff in the truck i was doing mid 19's and even pulled an 18.9 LOL. I know its still slow but it definately had a positive increase on the performance.

BTW, I have a 2000 Frontier SE V6 CC 2WD.


----------

